# الزيوليت



## REACTOR (2 مارس 2009)

ابحث عن مصدر لبيع الزيوليت zeolite or molecular sieves مقاس 3A

لا ستخدامها في ازالة الماء dehydration 

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aziz2010 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
عندي زيوليت طبيعي دو جودة عالية 95 % clinoptilolite


----------



## sicosad (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم
انا الآن بنتج الزيوليت a وزيوليت x فى مصر وأريد التوزيع فى مصر والعالم العربى
فمن لديه الخبرة فى توزيع الزيوليت يرد على هذا الموضوع
منتظر ردودكم


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ماهى استخدامات الزيوليت وشكرا


----------



## sicosad (30 أكتوبر 2009)

[font=&quot]«الزيوليت» هو عبارة عن سيليكات الألومنيوم والصوديوم [/font]
[font=&quot]وهو يتميز بأنه يستطيع عمل ما يعرف بالتبادل الأيوني، وهو الأمر الذي يساعد كثيرا في ازالة عسر الماء، وتمتد فائدة هذه المادة الى امكانية الاعتماد عليها في العديد من الأغراض والانشطة الصناعية الأخرى مثل صناعات البترول، حيث يمكن ان تستخدم في عمليات الحفر اللازمة لتكسير جزئيات البترول مما يؤدي الى تحويل البنزين الثقيل الى بنزين أخف. ويمكن للزيوليت أن يقوم بامتصاص الغازات غير المرغوب فيها من أماكن متعددة ومختلفة، مشيرا الى أن هذه المادة تتميز كذلك بامكانية اعادة استخدامها عدة مرات بعد تخليصها من الغازات التي اكتسبتها بطريقة التسخين، كما أن هذه المادة اذا وصلت الى المجاري والقنوات المائية فإنها لا تذوب في الماء بل تترسب في القاع وهي آمنة بيئيا، لذلك يمكن الاستفادة منها في حالة اعادة الاستخدام مرة أخرى في العمليات الصناعية».[/font]


----------



## sicosad (4 نوفمبر 2009)

أين الردود يا جماعة


----------



## يوسف الغريب (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن الاخaziz2010 يعطينا عنوانة وكذا الاسعار وشكرا


----------



## sicosad (6 نوفمبر 2009)

أين الطلبات؟


----------



## يوسف الغريب (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ياجماعة الخير اللى عندة زيوليت يكتب اسعارة ومكانة لان الزيوليت لة علاقة ببدايل فى المنظفات


----------



## sicosad (14 نوفمبر 2009)

اين الطلبات؟


----------



## aziz2010 (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 

   الي السيد [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u414015.html"]يوسف الغريب
الرجاء مدي ببريدك الإلكتروني
[/URL]


----------



## رناحميد (10 يناير 2011)

مرحبآ حبيت اشارك بمعلومات عن الزيولايت


----------



## رناحميد (10 يناير 2011)

يعرف حاليآ مايقارب ( 50 ) نوع من خامات الزيولايت والمتكونة طبيعيآ من فجوات الصخور البركانية ( ( Natural Zeolite , وأكثر من ( 200 ) نوع من الزيولايت الصناعي ( Synthetic Zeolite ) 
يتكون الزيولايت ( Zeolite ) من سيليكات الألمنيوم البلورية القلوية الرطبة ذات الأصل الطبيعي أو الصناعي , والصيغة الكيميائية :-
M x/n [ ( AlO2 )x( SiO2 )y ] z H2O​M : أيون موجب قابل للتبادل بالتكافؤ n ( الصوديوم , المغنسيوم , الكالسيوم , الباريوم ) .
Z : عدد مولات الماء وتختلف بدرجة كبيرة من نوع الى أخر ولكنها ثابتة لكل نوع .
يتمثل الأساس البنائي للزيولايت من سطح رباعي مكون من أربع ذرات من الأوكسجين محيطة بذرات السليكون – الألمنيوم المركزية , تتصل بدورها مع بعضها عبر أركانها المتصلة بذرات الأوكسجين لتشكل مدى واسع من وحدات البناء الصغيرة المتصلة داخليآ في نسيج متشابك متعدد السطوح ويتصل هذا النسيج بدوره ليشكل شبكة ممتـــدة من التركيبات البلورية غير المحددة .
أما الوحدة البنائية الأساسية فهي ( AlO4 -, SiO4- ) رباعية السطوح والتي تكون مرتبطة بما يسمى بوحدات البناء الثانوية لتشكيل شبكة ثلاثية الأبعــاد


----------



## رناحميد (10 يناير 2011)

يمثل محتوى الألمنيوم العالي الميزة الأساس والتي أشتركت بها جميع أنواع الزيولايت المستخدمة في أنتــاج المنظـــفات . 
تمتاز أنواع الزيولايت المستخدمة في صناعة المنظفات ( Zeolite A , Zeolite X , Zeolite AX ) بأنها ذات تراكيب بلورية مختلفة تمامآ بعضها عن الأخر بالأعتماد على قيمة ( X , Y , Z )


----------



## رناحميد (10 يناير 2011)

الرجاء من لديه الأمكانية تزويدنا بأسعار زيولايت المنظفات وكيفية الحصول عليه من داخل العراق


----------



## mood770 (10 مايو 2011)

مين بيبيع مادة الزيوليت في مصر ارجو الافاده


----------



## رناحميد (12 مايو 2011)

اود معرفة اسعاره


----------



## mnsamra (12 مايو 2011)

انا مهندس كيميائي في مصنع منظفات في الخليج ياريت اي مصنع للزيوليت يبعت التفاصيل السعر التوصيل التعبئة الجودة المواصفات وشكرا [email protected]


----------



## tareq333455 (11 يوليو 2011)

*اريد المعرفة*



sicosad قال:


> أين الردود يا جماعة


السلام عليكم
اخي اريد ان اعرف هذه المادة هي حبيبات صغير اما مسحوق 
ارجو الرد
السلام عليكم..........:9:


----------



## tareq333455 (12 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اين الجواب يا اخواني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا في انتظاركم


----------



## agabeain (12 يوليو 2011)

توجد حبيبات ومسحوق


----------



## agabeain (12 يوليو 2011)

*مادة الزيوليت و أستخداماتها و فوأدهاء *

الزيوليت
الفلز الطبيعي صديق للصحة والبيئة

القلائل من الناس من يعرفون الزيوليت أو سمعوا به، فالزيوليت فلز طبيعي، وهو نوع من الثروات الطبيعية المفيدة والهامة . 
وهو عبارة عن سيليكات الألمنيوم المائية المتبلورة للقلويات والمعادن القلوية الأرضية والتي تشكل أكثر من 40 نوعاً، ولقد استعمل الطف الزيوليتي منذ ألفي عام كحجر مائي بالزراعة، وأول من اكتشفه العالم السويدي بارون اكسيل فريدريك عام 1756م . 
يتشكل الزيوليت في بيئات جيولوجية تتراوح ما بين أعماق المحيط إلى المياه الضحلة في البحيرات الصحراوية، ويرتبط الزيوليت ارتباطا ً وثيقا ً بالطف البركاني , أي بالاندفاعات البركانية الطفية في هذه البيئات المائية . وتقاس حجوم بللورات الزيوليت بأجزاء الميللميتر، وللزيوليت في الطبيعة ثلاثة أشكال: 
- الزيوليت المالىء للشقوق والعروق وفجوات الصخور البركانية من جرّاء النشاط الهيدروتيرمالي اللاحق . 
- الزيوليت الحر : المتشـــــــكل بدرجــــــــــــات حرارة عالية إما مغماتي (من أعماق الأرض) أو استحالي (تحول تماسي) أو توضعات هيدروتيرمالية أولية , أو المتشكل تحت ظروف قرب سطح الأرض، أو الناتج عن توضعات المياه الجوفية الخلالية، أو الناتج عن التجوية، أو رسوبيات البحيرات الملحية القلوية . 
- الزيوليت المتشكل بالحرارة المنخفضة، وهو نوعان: 
أ – زيوليت البيئة البحرية . 
ب – زيوليت المتشكل عند فوهات البراكين (السيس). 
وكل أنواع الزيوليت ذات تعدين سطحي (منجم مفتوح) .ويستخلص الزيوليت من طحن ونخل الطف الحامل للزيوليت ثم وضعه بالاستهلاك مباشرة. 
والزيوليت خفيف الوزن، وهو هش، ذو دبغة صفراء أو خضراء فاتحة جدا ً أو ذو مظهر حواري. 
ويصنف الزيوليت ضمن سبع مجموعات، ولكن التجاري منه هو : الكلينو بتيلولايت – شابازايت – مورد نتايت وبعض الشركات تستثمر نوعا ً رابعا ً هو الفيليبسايت 

خصائص الزيوليت 
للزيوليت خصائص فيزيائية هامة منها : 
- امتصاص الماء ( إماهة عالية ) – امتصاص الغازات والأبخرة – التبادل الشاردي – نزع الماء – الناقلية الحرارية ... ألخ . ولهذه الخصائص تطبيقات بيئية وصناعية وزراعية واقتصادية مذهلة ندرج فيما يلي أهمها: 
1- معالجة الفضلات والشوارد الذرية: للزيوليت ميزة هامة هي امتصاص الشوارد الضائعة وغير المسيطر عليها وذلك بتمريرها خلال أنبوب يحوي الزيوليت خصوصا ً من نوع الشابازيت والكلينو بتيلوليت مثال: 
استعمل في مفاعل تشيرنوبل عندما أصابه خلل كبير حوالي ( 1.5) مليون طن من الزيوليت للسيطرة على الشوارد الذرية الضائعة. 
2- تنقية مياه الشرب وتنظيف خزانات المياه من الشوارد المعدنية الضارة . 
3- معالجة الفضلات المعدنية : وذلك في عمليات مصانع المعادن الحديدية والقلوية والمصهرات ومصافي النفط وبشكل يمكن من اجراء العمليات التالية : 
- إزالة شوارد المعادن – تنافس الشوارد والقلوية الموجبة . 
- توفير الشحنات السالبة – تحديد شروط الحموضية PH ودرجة التشرد EH – في معادلة الصناعات الكيميائية للتنظيف من المواد الضارة وتنظيف الهواء من شوارد المعدن . 
4- السيطرة على الروائح : يتجلى دور الزيوليت في مثل هذه التطبيقات في صناعة الجلود وبيوت تربية الحيوانات : قطط , كلاب , أغنام , بقر .... ويستند إلى الخواص الهامة للتبادل الشاردي والانتخاب الشاردي، فهو يستعمل في بيوت الدواجن وحالات الولادة السنوية للابقار وزرائب الأبقار والخيول حيث يسيطر على غازات النشادر والرطوبة، وكما يستخدم في مهن تربية السمك حيث يجنب الأسماك الأمراض كالتهاب الخياشيم وإعاقة النمو وتخريب الدماغ والعقم ثم الموت . وتبين أن الزيوليت من نوع / كلينوبيتلوليت / ينزع حوالي 97 – 99 % من النشادر وذلك يتمرير المياه على أنابيب محشوة بالزيوليت وهو قادر على امتصاص النشادر أربع مرات أكثر من الشوادر الغضارية وكذلك في تخزين الخضار والفواكه فكل طن واحد من الخضار أو الفواكه يحتاج لكيلو غرام واحد من الزيوليت فقط في المخازن . 
5- في الصناعة : يدخل في صناعة المنظفات الكيميائية بدلا ً من مادة عالية الثمن هي ثالث فوسفات الصوديوم ( 1 – 20 % ) من أجل مساحيق الغسيل ومعجون التنظيف . 
- يدخل في صناعة الزجاج وصناعة الاطارات المطاطية . 
- يدخل في صناعة الاجهزة الالكترونية كماص للرطوبة. 
- يدخل في صناعة الخزف والبورسلين، كما يحل محل الحجر الكلوري الفلدسباتي . 
6- ادمصاص الماء / امتصاص الماء : لقد ثبت أن للزيوليت خاصة امتصاص وادمصاص الماء دون تخريب تركيبه البللوري مما يؤدي إلى المحافظة على الرطوبة في شروط انخفاض الرطوبة (الجفاف)، ولقد أصبحنا نسمع حاليا ً عبارات مثل قابلية تجديد الطاقة (Renewably Energy) وهذه القابلية فريدة للزيوليت حيث أن طناً واحداً من الزيوليت منشور على مساحة 200 قدم مربع سوف يعطي 50 % زيادة عن أي مادة أخرى تستعمل في حفظ الرطوبة أو التكييف بالتبادل الحراري . 
إن خاصية الزيوليت الحابسة والمحررة للماء يمكن أن تستعمل في التبريد، حيث تم إنتاج 6 كيلو واط / ساعة لكل متر مربع للمنطقة المدروسة وهي تعادل 6 كغ من الجليد في اليوم . 
7 – تنقية الغاز الطبيعي في آبار ومصافي النفط : 
يستعمل الزيوليت في نزع مركبات معينة من الأبخرة الغازية، فعندما يكون الغاز الطبيعي ملوثا ً بثاني أكسيد الكربون CO2 يقال أنه حمضي , ولقد استعمل الزيوليت من نوع شابازيت كما استعمل لتنقية غاز الميتان المتجمع في الجيوب الأرضية وبشكل خاص لنزع غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون الذي يعطل استعمال الميتان عندما يترافق معه . 
كما استطاع كل واحد غرام من الزيوليت نزع 200 ميلليغرام من ثاني أكسيد الكبريت SO2. 
8- وفي هذا الوقت الذي شاع فيه استعمال المواد الكيميائية والهرمونات الضارة لصحة الإنسان والنبات المعدل جينيا ً , تعالوا لنرَ البديل الآمن الطبيعي في تطبيقات استعمال الزيوليت في المداجن وتغذية الحيوانات وفي الزراعة : 
أ - استعمال الزيوليت في المداجن : 
إن استعمال الزيوليت في خلطة علف الطيور يحفظ هذا العلف من التلف ولمدة طويلة ويؤدي إلى تحسين نوعية وإنتاجية البيض ( قشرة سميكة صعبة الكسر وحجم أكبر وعدد أكبر ) , كما يؤدي إلى زيادة حجم وزن الطائر، فعند إضافة 5- 6 % زيوليت للعلف يؤدي إلى زيادة بالوزن 9-16 % لنفس الفترة الزمنية، كما يستعمل الزيوليت الحبيبي لتنظيف المداجن بدون استعمال الماء . 
كما يمتص الروائح الكريهة منها , ويساعد الزيوليت الممزوج بفضلات الطيور والحيوانات إلى تحويله لسماد عالي الفعالية وبفترة زمنية قصيرة جدا ً . 
ب - استعمال الزيوليت في تغذية الحيوانات الأهلية : 
يمكن إضافة الزيوليت بنســــبة 8.5 – 10% لعلف الحيوانات في زرائب تغذية الأغنام والأبقار والمــــاعز مما يؤدي إلى زيادة وزنها لنفس الفترة الزمنية 25 – 40 % كما تحفظ الجنين وقد تؤدي إلى ولادة التوائم وتزيد وزن ( الجنين) خلال أربعة أشهر من ( 1- 1.4 ) كغ . 
وتؤدي التغذية بخلطة الزيوليت لإعطاء نوعية من اللحم الطري الفاتح اللون للعجول والخراف . 
ج – استعمال الزيوليت في الزراعة : 
إن استعمال الزيوليت مع كمية من السماد الكيميائي يؤدي للحصول على فائدتين : 
الأولى : يؤدي إلى طول فعالية هذه الأسمدة لفترة تمتد إلى خمسين سنة . 
الثانية : يبقى السماد مع الزيوليت في الطبقة العليا من التربة فيستفيد منها النبات مباشرة دون ضياع أي ٍ منها . 
ولقد ثبت من خلال التجارب العالمية أن مزج الزيوليت بنسب معينة مع الأسمدة إلى ما يلي : 
- زيادة إنتــاج : القمح من ( 13 – 15 % ) 


– الرز من ( 27 – 70 % ) التفاح من ( 10 – 28%) البطاطا ( 30 % ) والبندورة ( 20 % ) والشعير (50 %) والجزر (13 – 14 %). 
والإنتاج الحاصل تزداد فيه نسبة الفيتامينات وحجم الحبوب أو الحبات ويعطي النبات مناعة من الأمراض , كما أنه يحافظ على رطوبة التربة مدة طويلة ويعتبر منبعا ً للجزيئات المعدنية الضرورية . 
- كما أن استعمال الزيوليت في البيوت البلاستيكية مع السماد الطبيعي وبطبقة سمكها 25- 30 سم وذلك من خلال الخلطة التالية : زيوليت 60 % + سماد طبيعي 20 % + نشارة خشب 10 % يؤدي لزيادة الإنتاج من 20 إلى 100 % وذلك حسب نوع المزروعات فالبندورة تنضج بسرعة قبل وقتها بحوالي أسبوعين وبزيادة كبيرة بالإنتاج وزيادة بالفيتامين فيه 2 حتى 30% . 
وهناك تجارب كثيرة في هذا المجال أعطت نتائج باهرة . 
وفي معظم الحالات يستخدم الزيوليت بنسبة 5-10 طن للهكتار الواحد. 
9 – استعمالات أخرى للزيوليت : 
يستعمل الزيوليت لإنتاج إســـــــمنت خفيف الوزن حيث يمكن تسخين الزيوليت للحرارة (760) درجة مئوية معطيـــا ً بذلك مـــادة خــــفيفة الوزن كثافتهـــــا ( 0.08 غ / سم ) ذات مسامية عالية تصل إلى 65 % ولهــــــا قوة نقل كبيرة ( تستعمل كموصلات حرارية ) ويشتعل الزيوليت بالحرارة 1200- 1300 ْ م 
كما انه يحمي التربة من الملوحة لو فرش بدون أي معالجة من الخام مباشرة كما يدخل في تحضير العديد من المشتقات والمنتجات النفطية والكيميائية. 

وبالتوفيق ان شاء اللة​


----------



## agabeain (12 يوليو 2011)

نسالكم الدعاااااااء


----------



## agabeain (12 يوليو 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## tareq333455 (18 يوليو 2011)

........................ السلام عليكم ........................
شكرا اخي 



انا اريد ان اشتري زيوليت حبيبات من اي منطقة من الوطن العربي 
لمن يوجد عنده الرجاء الرد على هذا الايميل 
[email protected]
وجزاكم الله كل خير... انا استفيد من موقعكم كثيراُ
ارجو لنا الدعاء 
اخوكم طارق من سوريا


----------



## tareq333455 (18 يوليو 2011)

انا اريد شراء الزيوليت من اجل سحب اغلب غازات الهواء من الجو


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

الزيوليت سيليكات الألومنيوم والصوديوم وله استخدامات عديدة بالمبادلات الايونية وعمليات معالجة النفطياريت اقدر ساعدك بس للاسف


----------



## Saeed Fouad (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا على هذه الاضافات القيمة*


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (24 سبتمبر 2011)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## ahmadhrb (8 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم انا عندي مادت الزوليت 
من يحتاج منكم مادت الزوليت مستعد لتوريده له في اي مكان في العالم فهي تدخل في مجالات عده


----------



## زيولايت (25 يناير 2013)

*هناك رابط على اليوتيوب للدكتور يتحدث فيه عن هذه الماهد العجيبة *
للأهمية الى الأخوة الذين يبحثون عن هذه المادة من الممكن ان يتواصلون معي عبر البريد
وشكرا للأخوة المهتمين بذلك المركب الطبيعي لما فيه مصلحة للجميع
طارق جبر
الكويت


----------



## fared5 (17 يونيو 2013)

حبيب في شركة تنتج مقاسات وانواع كثيره من الزيوليت الطبيعي 
وهذا رابطة الشركة اسمها سرورزيوليت 

:77:


----------



## yasser17 (8 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يرشدك


----------



## sasosoda (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ماهو مصدره*



aziz2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي زيوليت طبيعي دو جودة عالية 95 % clinoptilolite



من فضلك ممكن اعرف مصدر الزيوليت الطبيعى هذا من اى بلد هل من مصر ام غيرها وما هو سعره


----------



## الاماراتي66 (24 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم 

انا عندي زيوليت طبيعي 100% ونسبة النقاهه فيه 99.9% وبلد الام تركيا ولي حاب يشتري او يستفسر عن الزيوليت يرسلي رساله على الخاص


----------



## dr tarek (24 ديسمبر 2014)

مطلوب زيوليت مصري للمنظفات


----------



## dr tarek (24 ديسمبر 2014)

نرجو الأفادة


----------



## maher elmoazen (1 مارس 2015)

انا عندى مصنع منظفات وعاوز ادخل الزيوليت فى المسحوق لكن معرفش ايه النوف اللى ممكن ادخله وسعره كام فى مصر ...ياريت الرد وبسرعه باستفاضه


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (12 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم يا شباب 
كنت عايز اعرف زيوليت غير زيوليت 13x 
وهل في اختلاف كبيير في الخصائص وشكرا


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (17 مايو 2015)

اين يوجد


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (17 مايو 2015)

مفيش حد يفدنا يا جماعه


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (17 مايو 2015)

انا اريد شراء الزيوليت من اجل سحب اغلب غازات الهواء من الجو اين اجده


----------



## i-trade (25 يوليو 2015)

ماهو الفرق بين الزيوليت الطبيعي و الصناعي من حيث الإستخدام ؟


----------



## ابو روفيدا (6 سبتمبر 2015)

اخي
هل يفيدني هذا في معالجة البنزين لجعله شفافا


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (7 سبتمبر 2015)

ابو روفيدا قال:


> اخي
> هل يفيدني هذا في معالجة البنزين لجعله شفافا


اخي الغالي الزيوليت لا يفيد في هذه الحاله


----------

